# Call The Marijuana Legalization Hotline And Cast Your Vote



## bigDAWG (Apr 23, 2009)

Got this text message from a friend, it reads as follows:

"call xxxxxxxxxxx and press pound...
Its a vote to legalize weed, Obama said he would pass it if he recieves a million votes. Call & hit # its for real!"

I called...And casted my vote..


----------



## doobiee (Apr 23, 2009)

where is this article that he states this??


----------



## vh13 (Apr 23, 2009)

I pounded that shit, oh yeah! 

If one million petitions are collected then the proposal will be presented to Obama and Congress to vote on.


----------



## LowRider82 (Apr 23, 2009)

need proof man. sounds fack as shit, no offense. I belong to several pro marijuana sites and this is the first i'v seen this. Not to mention this site usually lacks on the news for pro marijuana news.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Apr 23, 2009)

whattttt....naww, obama isnt gonna legalize weed over cell phones


----------



## bigDAWG (Apr 23, 2009)

i dunno if its for real or not..


----------



## pokesalotasmot (Apr 23, 2009)

It would be awesome, but it sounds too good to be true.


----------



## locs14 (Apr 23, 2009)

has anyone even called it and if it does let me knw


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Apr 23, 2009)

Well I tried, and all I got was an operator(automated) saying they couldnt connect me....sooo..its not legit.


----------



## LowRider82 (Apr 23, 2009)

learened two things 

1. it may be a scam and there really charging people about 10$
2. May be real and it comes from Change.org. (which if true why have an online poll and then have a phone survey)

Conclusion don't call, more than likely a scam. theres several stories and sense none of the Pro Marijuana sites like NORML or MPP are supporting then i'm not calling.


----------



## bigDAWG (Apr 23, 2009)

LowRider82 said:


> learened two things
> 
> 1. it may be a scam and there really charging people about 10$
> 2. May be real and it comes from Change.org. (which if true why have an online poll and then have a phone survey)
> ...


 
I called and it was legit. An automatic operator tells you what your voting for or whatever and press # if you agree. I googled it and found its flowing around a lot. My neighbor said hes heard of it...whatever lol I got metro pcs so i dont pay anything extra lol. And the operator only talks for a a minute give or take


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 23, 2009)

got a text from a friend about this too


----------



## SMtF (Apr 23, 2009)

LowRider82 said:


> learened two things
> 
> 1. it may be a scam and there really charging people about 10$
> 2. May be real and it comes from Change.org. (which if true why have an online poll and then have a phone survey)
> ...


Hi there...

Lowrider is correct... it does appear this is a scam. For more information:

http://showmethefacts.org/2009/04/23/warning-calling-9734093274/

Sincerely,
Eric
ShowMetheFacts.org

(found a twitter link to this article and wanted to chime in)

Update: http://www.showmethefacts.org/2009/04/24/marijuana-phone-poll-scam-confusing/


----------



## pokesalotasmot (Apr 25, 2009)

SMtF said:


> Hi there...
> 
> Lowrider is correct... it does appear this is a scam. For more information:
> 
> ...


Excellent, I'm glad that somebody has discovered the truth behind this phone number. I myself recieved a text message from a friend just today regarding this matter, and this thread was the first place I looked for an update. I was uneasy about calling the number, but with this new info, I think I can safely call and vote. 

+ Rep for you man, good work.


----------



## vh13 (Apr 25, 2009)

Now that it's clear this is no scam, I think it's time to un-xxxxxxxxxx the phone number.


----------



## Smokiie (Apr 25, 2009)

This is bull... but they should get a REAL hotline to vote


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 25, 2009)

its a fake....dont you think if the government did a poll that it would actually be a D.C. number? and not some rinky dink new jersey number?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 25, 2009)

supposedly charges you 9 plus dollars when you call....if your provider supports that way of charging/billing


----------



## polishfalcon420 (Apr 26, 2009)

has anyone found any hard facts on this yet? hell Id pay the 10 bucks if I knew it was legit and not some stupid scam.


----------



## ConstantlyHighOnPot (Apr 26, 2009)

according to this - http://www.showmethefacts.org/2009/04/24/marijuana-phone-poll-scam-confusing/ - it's not a scam, just set up kinda weird - i'm gonna call from everyone's cell phone i can get ahold of, lol...


----------



## justinbe55 (Apr 28, 2009)

yo i got it. called that shit and got a recording, its for real.


----------



## redeyeproductions (Apr 28, 2009)

i called and they said that it was a automatic machine, it gave actual info about weed and then asked if you wanted it legalized, if so then u press pound, seems legit to me


----------



## redeyeproductions (Apr 28, 2009)

i also just found out that humor hotline is behind this. it is legit. if u want proof go to this website. 
http://www.showmethefacts.org/2009/04/24/marijuana-phone-poll-scam-confusing/


----------



## redeyeproductions (Apr 28, 2009)

here is the websit that proves i if u sont believe it. http://www.showmethefacts.org/2009/04/24/marijuana-phone-poll-scam-confusing/


----------



## mjisgood21 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi everyone!I voted.And I posted a bulletin on my mysapce to get word out.Went out to 353 friends!!And now im going to call about 30-40 more friends about this when I get home tonight!


----------



## bw23 (May 2, 2009)

Well, I called and voted anyways. Its didnt charge my phone, so what did it hurt?!


----------



## jpalm16 (May 2, 2009)

an e-mail from an intern at RHBrands.com (the apparent owner of Humor Hotlines), saying: _Hello, my name is Michael. I am an intern with RH Brands in Atlanta, Ga. We manage a portfolio of hundreds of humorous hotlines that you may be familiar with such as The Rejection Hotline, Psychiatric Hotline, It Could Always Suck More, and Call to Santa. you can find out more at rejectionhotline.com. Today, I ran across some tweets of yours saying that our Marijuana Legalization Endorsement Line (973-409-3274) is a scam. I just wanted to let you know that we arent scamming anyone. All of our numbers are completely free to call, and we fully intend on sending a petition to Washington once we reach 1,000,000+ endorsements. Although most of our services are humor related, this particular line isnt. Sorry for any confusion. Feel free to contact us with any questions regarding the number, and have a good day._​


----------



## Inga (Jul 31, 2009)

I got this text today (in IL) and voted aswell...got a little suspicious after a while and decided to do a little research on this number 9734093274. Turns out to my surprise this number is actually not a fake. Even though it originates from Humor Hotlines and most their hotlines are humor intended...this hotline is actually not a prank "_All of our numbers are completely free to call, and we fully intend on sending a petition to Washington once we reach 1,000,000+ endorsements"_
_check out this link where its all more in detail_
http://www.showmethefacts.org/2009/04/24/marijuana-phone-poll-scam-confusing/

peace out fellow smokers and vote away!

Inga


----------



## babyblazer (Aug 12, 2009)

is this over...? because i just attempted to call, and I dont even get a ring.

edit: for some reason it took over a minute to start ringing, but it eventually did.

btw...if this started back in april, don't you think theyd have atleast 1million petition supporters by now...?


----------

